# Betta set-up



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

does this sound like an alright set up for a betta? 

2.5 gallon
fine gravel
some plants
temp 81-83
2-3 wpg of light

also I have a filter. Should I put it in there? If so, what speed should I set it on? I have 4 different speeds for it.

Would ghost shrimp or an oto be alright with it?

thanks! :fish:


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

that is pretty much my setup and my betta is doing fine. i have the filter in there but on the lowest setting. too high would have the current shoving him around. 

i just put a ghost shrimp in there like ten minutes ago so we will see how that goes. i will keep you posted


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You don't need that much light.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i dont know how much light i have. it was just in there. i dont pay attention to that. it is a little bulb
i dont even know what wpg is


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Simpte: is that too much light? That is the bulb I have in there now (the tank has been running with some snails in it for weeks now).

lwstinkinsweet: I would love to know how they get along!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its not too much, I'm just saying you don't need a lot of light for a betta.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

well they didnt get along. at first all was great. but then i went to work. and i came home to suck up some old food. i couldnt find my shrimp anywhere and took the filter apart looking and stuff. well there is a whole story about it on another thread i made. long story short it all ended with a shrimp head (not just the shell eyes and all) and a rip in prince's tail. so i wouldnt suggest it in such a small tank. but everything is okay as i got meds to help fight any infection in his tail and to help heal it up.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't use a light specifically for my betta. Instead, I will set him by the window (facing north) or just leave the flourescent kitchen light on. He seems to panic if I give him more light than that.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

The tank came with a hood, otherwise I wouldn't have a light on there. Ok so I won't put a shrimp in there, lol. Does anyone know if an oto would be alright in there? 

Thanks!


----------

